# Wannabe Reading: The 25m Target



## AWP (Mar 19, 2011)

Okay, wannabes. We know you want to be an uber-elite Recon SEAL Ranger sniper Chuck Norris type, we get that. At some point some crusty old bastard tells you to focus on the 25m target and to go do PT. Maybe your feelings are hurt, maybe you simply don’t understand our fascination with an immediate goal rather than your long term plan. Well, there’s a reason for that.

Picture a family vacation to Walt Disney World. You live on the east coast so you’ll drive down I-95 to I-4 to Orlando, but you don’t load into your car and go, do you? No, maybe you check out your car before the trip, tire pressure, oil change, whatever. You’ll probably fill the tank. You still have to pack, find a place to stay, wrangle the kids into the car, find some type of directions to make your way around Orlando….so, this isn’t a simple matter of hopping in your car and going to the grocery store.

Besides, did you check the weather? Are you trying to go down -95 during Bike Week in Daytona? Do you have a rigid schedule where you’ll ride one ride x number of times and eat dinner at 7PM at a particular restaurant? You have to make the drive…..will a drunk driver kill you and your family? A tire blowout crashes your car and ruins the trip?

You need the goal of Disney World to put you on the interstate to begin with, but you can’t become distracted by it. You need it to remind yourself WHY you are driving, but your thoughts of wearing floppy mouse ears shouldn’t cloud your judgment. You can’t think about hearing “It’s a Small World” and drive into a ditch. Standing in the parking lot isn’t the same as being in the park, so buy your ears on the way OUT, not on the way in.

Nothing is a “gimme”. Nothing.

Now go do PT. Make sure your car is ready for the trip.


----------

